# Auf My-Book-Live vom entfernten Server zugreifen?



## online (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine NAS-Festplatte My-Book-Live 2TB.
Von dieser Festplatte möchte ich nur eine 9GB große Datei auf meinen Server hochladen. Wie kann ich das am besten Realisieren?

Meine Idee wäre es die Datei irgendwie ohne großen Aufwand für das Internet freizugeben und dann mittels "wget" die Datei auf dem Server zu ziehen. Es scheitert aber noch an der Ausführung 

SSH Zugriff sowie Apache Webserver ist auf der NAS Festplatte vorhanden. Ich habe auch schon versucht das ganze über den Router mit DDNS zu lösen konnte aber bis jetzt keine Verbindung aufstellen obwohl die Ports offen waren. Habt ihr vll. noch eine Lösung wie ich das Reibungslos über den Tisch bekomme?

Vielen Dank 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## JonathanWayne (8. Januar 2014)

Loesung ueber HTTP geht, musst vermutlich Port 80 in deinem Router weiterleiten und dann entsprechend die korrekte URL an wget uebergeben. 

Weitere Moeglichkeit - scp. Dazu am Client/Sender:

scp /home/fuckthewot/datei.zip username@empfaenger:/home/userdesservers/

Das schiebt dir die Datei datei.zip aus /home/fuckthewot/ nach /home/userdesservers auf dem Server wobei empfaenger mit der IP oder anderen Adresse deines Servers ersetzt wird und Username ein User auf dem Server ist.

Am Ende bliebe noch die einfache Loesung, dass du mit einem sftp unterstuetztenden FTP-Client verbindest und die Datei so rueberschiebst. Oder du mountest dir ein entferntes Verzeichnis vom Server auf dem lokalen System:

Dazu, wenn du ein bisschen lesen, verstehen und selbststaendig denken kannst:

maltris.org - Verzeichnis von FTP- oder SFTP-Server spiegeln (Server zu Client)

How to: Mount a SFTP Folder (SSH + FTP) on Ubuntu Linux using SSHFS & Fuse « damontimm.com

Viel Erfolg und wenn was nicht klappt, einfach nochmal melden.


----------



## online (8. Januar 2014)

Danke das mit dem SCP hat super funktioniert. Das das so einfach geht. 

Per FTP hätte ich das vll. auch machen können aber das normale FTP Protokoll ist ja nicht so sicher und da kann jeder der will leicht mithören. 

Danke nochmal 

EDIT: Das einzige was ich noch machen musste war den SCP Port mit SCP -P <Port> ändern


----------



## JonathanWayne (9. Januar 2014)

FTP ist bisschen unsicher, ja. Aber nicht SFTP. SFTP ist SSH und FTP in einem und beinhaltet gegenueber SCP die Vorteile von FTP, also Berechtigungen, Erstellen und Aendern von Ordnern usw. diese ganze interaktive Sache.


----------



## online (9. Januar 2014)

Ja aber ich wollte nicht noch extra was installieren um nur die eine Datei hochzuladen. Aber vielen dank für deine Hilfe und der Erklärung bezüglich FTP, SFTP, SCP und SSH.

Mfg


----------

